

Turning off the distracting parts of the Internet - bfioca
http://blog.rescuetime.com/2009/08/19/turning-off-the-distracting-parts-of-the-internet/

======
pavs
I think the killer question is, "Is Hacker News in your blocked sites list?"

------
techgirl7
This looks like a killer feature! I've been using LeechBlock, but this looks
to be even better.

------
jlees
On a mild tangent I stumbled across a utility that'll let you lock screen for
a period of time:

[http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2009/05/04/reducing-
inter...](http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2009/05/04/reducing-
interruptions-with-screentimelock/)

I haven't dared install it just yet, but it might be helpful to those of you
who - like me - have most of your _really_ distracting stuff running inside
screen.

------
mbrubeck
This can be really useful. I've gotten some good mileage out of Stealth Kiwi
[1], a Greasemonkey script with a similar goal. But I find it's even better if
I can improve my habits to the point where I don't need such a tool.

1\. <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/8616>

------
sabon
I've tried a few such solutions. Worked for some time but there was one
problem: too many clicks. If I want to use it often (and I do) even 1 click
too many kills a feature for me. So if it's going to be easy AND effective -
I'll happily use it.

------
ojbyrne
Personally I've learned to focus without aids. Though I do have one aid - the
phrase "A hanging concentrates the mind." Comes up whenever there's a
deadline.

There's lots to be said for aimless thought. It's where innovation comes from.

------
rrival
Typo - "Their getting good at these tests, and it’s costing us." - "They're"

~~~
mshafrir
While on the subject, "blcoking" in the screen shot.

~~~
bfioca
Yeah oops - it's just a mockup. :)

------
qeek
There is already a Mac app that does this (and you choose which sites to
block)

<http://visitsteve.com/work/selfcontrol/>

~~~
bfioca
If you read the post it mentions that apps like self control are imperfect
because you have to keep telling it which sites to block. RescueTime has a
huge part of the internet already categorized and scored as distracting or not
and lets you tune those settings in broad strokes - so if you go to a site
you've never even heard of, if it's a distracting site you'll be blocked
without having to have entered it.

------
Musashi
Nice idea, but I'd probably switch it off...

------
sielskr


